
How can a new programmer impress the software engineer (boss)? - huan9huan
https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/25432/how-can-a-new-programmer-impress-the-software-engineer-boss/25459
======
zunzun
By focussing on impressing, you may wind up with the impression of their foot
on the back of your pants.

Learning and problem solving is the best focus, I agree.

------
ankurdhama
Focus on learning and problem solving. Impressing people is stupid idea.

